# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Seeking song suggestions, cool groves

## MontanaMatt

Hi music friends,
I’m seeking song suggestions that have a similar feel to Garfield’s Blackberry Blossom, Clinch Mountain Backstep, Kentucky Mandolin, J.Ridge, First Day in Town, etc.  I know there are many, and I want to learn more.
Feel free to give me lots of suggestions!
If you knew of lead sheet locations, please provide.
 :Wink: 
Thanks 
Happy Pickin

Title edit!  Groove!  Not grove, though I like trees! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## MontanaMatt

I figure I'd add others that are on my cool list, in case others are seeking fun instrumentals...
Elzic's Farewell, Monroe's Farewell to Long Hollow, Paddy on The Turnpike, Cold Frosty Morning.
I'm currently learning Baltimore Johnny and Tacoma.

----------


## Bill McCall

I always check www.mandozine.com when looking for tunes.

----------


## MontanaMatt

> I always check www.mandozine.com when looking for tunes.


Hi Bill, I know very well of that resource.  I am looking for suggestions of titles I don't yet know about, in the vein of what I've listed.
If I had to describe the "flavor" they would be crooked, not "cheery oldtime", mixolydian and minor keys.  I've been listening to lots of albums and getting suggestions, but figured I'd ask our community to share their personal knowledge of the vast body of folk-BG-old time American music.

----------


## lukmanohnz

Not entirely sure what you might be looking for, but Old Dangerfield and Old Ebenezer Scrooge are both great tunes. Mandozine probably has TablEdit files of both. Big Sciota and Stony Point are a couple others that can really burn once you get em in your fingers.

----------

MontanaMatt

----------


## Mark Wilson

Just spent the week jamming every night and Foggy Mountain Special (about the speed and lope in this video) got the circle swinging and tapping feet every time.

----------

William Smith

----------


## Josh Levine

Add Squirrel Hunters, Southern Flavor, and Cone Hither to Go Yonder to the lists all have a minor modal sound and great groove, Imo.

----------


## MontanaMatt

I dig the list that is taking shape!  Keep them coming!  I need to revisit some Butch Baldasari and Dawg material for more to add.  Minor Swing and Opus 57.
Josh L.  I love squirrel hunters, have you ever played with the Em substitution on the A section?  It's all the rage in SW MT :Cool:

----------


## soliver

Just learned Squirel Hunters myself... great tune!

But we've got one of those "thats not bluegrass" guys at my local jam, so I have to be selective about when to play it.

You can really get a good groove (or grove) going with Wayfaring Stranger, which is one of my Fav's.

----------


## Josh Levine

> I dig the list that is taking shape!  Keep them coming!  I need to revisit some Butch Baldasari and Dawg material for more to add.  Minor Swing and Opus 57.
> Josh L.  I love squirrel hunters, have you ever played with the Em substitution on the A section?  It's all the rage in SW MT


I have not tried that. Nobody I play with really plays that song, so it has pretty much just been a woodshedder for me. I will check that out. 

Were you at Wintergrass? I hung out a bunch in the Montana room on the jam floor. Those folks were fun to play with. 

Soliver- if the "that's not bluegrass" person were at my jam I'd probably call it just to spite em.

----------


## MontanaMatt

I wasn't t WGrass, my friend Shawna was, she plays a 5 string Kay Bass.
Montana has a great, but underpopulated music scene.  The plus side is most everyone knows most everyone, or just a few degrees of separation.

----------


## Don Grieser

Here's a couple that might fit what you're looking for.

You're from Montana; you should know "Cold Frosty Morning." It's interesting because the A minor chord changes to A major in the B part.

Here's a great Sam Bush G minor/modal tune that doesn't get played often enough: "Poor Richard's Almanac"

Another one you might like is "Paddy on the Turnpike"

----------


## William Smith

I ust got back from band practice and I highly recommend Johnny B. Goode! Some fun mando pickin there!

----------

MontanaMatt

----------


## bradinbrooklyn

> I dig the list that is taking shape!  Keep them coming!  I need to revisit some Butch Baldasari and Dawg material for more to add.  Minor Swing and Opus 57.
> Josh L.  I love squirrel hunters, have you ever played with the Em substitution on the A section?  It's all the rage in SW MT



We've been playing it with E major in the A section.

----------

MontanaMatt

----------


## bradinbrooklyn

adam steffey's version of goodbye girls i'm going to boston is another nice that i think will have the feel you're looking for.

----------

MontanaMatt

----------


## Victor Daniel

> I dig the list that is taking shape!  Keep them coming!  I need to revisit some Butch Baldasari and Dawg material for more to add.  Minor Swing and Opus 57.
> Josh L.  I love squirrel hunters, have you ever played with the Em substitution on the A section?  It's all the rage in SW MT


One these Montana jams we might finally meet and try some these out. I’ve never tried the Em sub on Squirrel hunters, must not have hit Helena yet. I love all the minor key, mixolodain stuff too. As mentioned above Farewell to Long Hollow and Southern Flavor are great. Dusty Miller has a fun Minor key A section turning major in the B. Cluck Old Hen and Lonesome Fiddle Blues are somewhere I that style too.

----------

MontanaMatt

----------


## yankees1

Another neat song I just started on is Woodchoppers Breakdown ! Check it out on You tube !

----------


## Hockey Puck

Watson's Blues is fun.  Check out the version by Don Julin and Billy Strings.

----------


## MontanaMatt

> Another neat song I just started on is Woodchoppers Breakdown ! Check it out on You tube !


Fun tune, but not in the Cool Groove category...that's a cheerful old time tune, definitely not minor or mixolydian. :Disbelief:  :Whistling:

----------


## yankees1

> Fun tune, but not in the Cool Groove category...that's a cheerful old time tune, definitely not minor or mixolydian.


  Huh ?

----------


## MontanaMatt

> Huh ?


See message 4...I should have detailed my agenda in my first post!  Sorry for confusion.
I think I’ll compile the list with a succinct description and start a new thread.

----------

